# Another 20lb winning sack @Wingfoot



## pp44319 (Mar 27, 2011)

Once again, it took over 20lbs five fish  to win the Tuesday tournament @Wingfoot. It is truely an amazing lake!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

is the same guy winning everything again like last year???


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

This guy wants to get guys come fish his tournaments but he won't tell us how many boats he's getting or who wins from week to week. That's info we'd like to know.

Those aren't tough questions are they?

Transparency goes a long way, on the internet and on the water!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i might just stop up there nxt week at weigh in time and see for myself,interesting results every week...


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing. he never answers any of the questions.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well he doesn't post anything but results...I guess he's not down with Q&A. Our club is at Wingfoot on Saturday...rumor has it the bite is a little slow. Maybe for everyone accept Mr. 20.5 lbs!

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

young-gun21 said:


> Well he doesn't post anything but results...I guess he's not down with Q&A. Our club is at Wingfoot on Saturday...rumor has it the bite is a little slow. Maybe for everyone accept Mr. 20.5 lbs!
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_


let us know how it goes. what club? how many boats usually?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Girard Lakes Bass Club. We're right around 20-25 boats.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

5 Bass averaging 4 pounds each?


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah Triton, I have noticed the same thing. and I know you know how common a 20 lb sack is around here. To get them every other week on different lakes in a 4 hour period......HMMMMM
I think his "nighters" have been a little tainted from last years participants.
Its probably hard for him to get people to come out 3 nights a week consistently so I guess he is advertising...LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Gsxrfanim said:


> Yeah Triton, I have noticed the same thing. and I know you know how common a 20 lb sack is around here. To get them every other week on different lakes in a 4 hour period......HMMMMM
> I think his "nighters" have been a little tainted from last years participants.
> Its probably hard for him to get people to come out 3 nights a week consistently so I guess he is advertising...LOL


Seems to me if I wanted to pump up the tournament I 'd say the winning bag was only 4.5 pounds or sometihing. For half the guys on this board that would be 1 average fish according to their posts. So they would think they would have a great chance to win. When you report that the winning sack is 20#, that can be a week's work for most guys so why throw thier money away in that tournament? Just me thinking out loud....


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, the lake has 20# bags in it, that isn't even.a question...it just seems a little odd that he doesn't answer a single question from guys that would come out and fish potentially.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the same guy won it two weeks in a row,i fished it and it was off for me that night on my pattern. one week there was 5 guys and this past week there was 10 to 14 boats,i didn't pay much attention... it was my first time fishing it,its not hard to get a 18 t 20 pound sack out there,i've done it 7 trips in a row out there minus last tuesday.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Dont get sucked in to the darkside ...it colud happen .....go to find out and post it up !%!%


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Trust me when I say, the guys who won the past 3 or 4 weeks are on the fish..I've fished in close proximity to them and they are wacking them..What is comical, is the amount of competitors that are crowding these anglers..Guess it's the bent rod pattern..This is coming from a person who quit fishing these tournaments. Not because of the competition, but because when I finally came in second the payout was poor..The tournament director takes something like a 1/3rd of the purse for himself..I understand paying for your expenses, but a 1/3rd..If you add a 1/3rd from three tournaments a week, the tx director is the only one making out!


----------



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont know about 20lb bags, we were down there last wkend for a tournment and caught zero!!! Seen 2 boats caught fish one from our group and a guy just fishin he said he had caught 21 bass that day and it was only around 10;30am
we marked all kinds of fish just couldnt get to bite,and we threw everything,crank-bait ,worm, jigs spinners now the the guy that said he caught all those fish said it was on something called a beaver? What ever that is he wouldnt say looked like a crank bait.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Rat,that was me probably. Its easy to get a 20 lb sack out there,just gotta know the colors and baits to throw at them,the big girls hold in certain areas.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

RAT540 said:


> I dont know about 20lb bags, we were down there last wkend for a tournment and caught zero!!! Seen 2 boats caught fish one from our group and a guy just fishin he said he had caught 21 bass that day and it was only around 10;30am
> we marked all kinds of fish just couldnt get to bite,and we threw everything,crank-bait ,worm, jigs spinners now the the guy that said he caught all those fish said it was on something called a beaver? What ever that is he wouldnt say looked like a crank bait.


lol, you dont know what a beaver is and you are questioning 20lb bags because you couldnt catch anything?

first rule of tournament fishing, just because you didnt catch fish doesnt mean nobody else did either. somebody always catches fish, ALWAYS.


as for the guy that caught 20lb bags in 7 out of 8 trips and the one time he didnt, it was during the tournament. another rule of tournament fishing, its ALWAYS harder when it matters.


you guys are cracking me up, the guy is prob 100% honest about the weights but doesnt want to get into all the drama. if your near that lake, show up and fish it, see for yourself if guys are averaging 4lbs per. 

hey young gun, was the tournament you and i were talking about via pm this one? if so, good job getting that second place! sounds like a great lake.


----------



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess i worded it wrong,i ment it sarcasticley about the 20lb catches.
Since they opened the the lake that all we heard where the fish being caught,and by the end of the day we learned where the fish hold up like that ridge of tires in the deep water,next time well be better prepaired


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> hey young gun, was the tournament you and i were talking about via pm this one? if so, good job getting that second place! sounds like a great lake.


Yep, that was this lake. There are definitely some nice fish...but they only cooperated for the first few hours! Oh well, at least we got on em when we had a chance. 



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

What were the top weights of the club tourney saturday?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

13lbs....12lbs....10.5lbs were top 3

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

What happened to all the 20lb sacks at wingfoot. My buddy has fished the last two and said that it's taken only 10lbs each week to win.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

i heard the guy running it got caught cheating but that could be wrong considering the source


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Why would you even post something like that if your not sure melo


----------

